# Your cables are not HD! Please press and hold exit...



## pizzmoe (Apr 25, 2012)

In my setup, I have my HR-22 feeding my A/V receiver and I have a composite feed going to a TV in the bedroom. If I watch in the bedroom, I get the fun mesage "Your cables are not HD!" so I have to press and hold exit until it changes the output of the HR-22 to SD. Has anyone figured out a workaround to this? Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Monoprice sells a "Component Video to Composite Video" converter that will solve this. Fools the HR22 into thinking it only has HD devices connected.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

For your reading pleasure:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204812
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201586
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206068&highlight=composite
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200046&highlight=composite


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm getting that message but I get some message in a black box with white lettering periodically when I start watching some recorded shows. The reason I have no idea what it says is it stays displayed for only an instant. It is less than a second. I think it has the words "display", "video", and maybe "HDMI" in the message. But not sure. It's too fast.

But I can't figure out how to repeat it.

My HR22 is connected to my 1080p plasma via HDMI. Everything works okay. The display is HD (tv says it is 1080i) for most shows.

Is this the same message or anyone know what the message is?


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

If you connect your three component outputs to the converter litzdog911 mentioned (and forget about the SD composite output forever), the receiver really does have only HD outputs functioning. The component output is then converted to a usable SD output to replace the one which DTV eliminated.

This is probably the single most widely criticized feature that DTV has introduced (in order to allow the new GUI to function in HD).

Be sure your HDMI cable is connected to an HDCP compliant input, or the component outputs can become "bannerized" on some of the premium channels.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wrj said:


> I'm not sure I'm getting that message but I get some message in a black box with white lettering periodically when I start watching some recorded shows. The reason I have no idea what it says is it stays displayed for only an instant. It is less than a second. I think it has the words "display", "video", and maybe "HDMI" in the message. But not sure. It's too fast.
> 
> But I can't figure out how to repeat it.
> 
> ...


You do not have what the OP has.
Yours is just a message that pops up because of the HDMI handshake taking a little bit too long.
When I have Native set to ON, I see the resolution of some channels that show to be 720p on my screen and then the message goes away. When I press Info on the DTV remote or my TV remote it then shows 1080i.

It is nothing for you to change or fix.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

wrj said:


> I'm not sure I'm getting that message but I get some message in a black box with white lettering periodically when I start watching some recorded shows. The reason I have no idea what it says is it stays displayed for only an instant. It is less than a second. I think it has the words "display", "video", and maybe "HDMI" in the message. But not sure. It's too fast.
> 
> But I can't figure out how to repeat it.
> 
> ...


That message is coming from the TV. Some TVs have a way of switching it off (mine does not!)


----------



## pizzmoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## pizzmoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Did DirectV contact anyone about this or was it one of those typical things you have to find out by accident (like I just did!)


----------

